# Visibility of Canon gear at the Super Bowl



## acoll123 (Feb 6, 2012)

So probably like a lot of you, I spent some time during the game scanning the sidelines for photographers using Canon gear hoping to see a 1DX on a new 200-400 L with 1.4X. . . .
It didn't seem like white lenses were in the majority there this year. Are pro sports shooters switching to Nikon or is that just my misperception?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 6, 2012)

acoll123 said:


> It didn't seem like white lenses were in the majority there this year. Are pro sports shooters switching to Nikon or is that just my misperception?



yes they do..... and that´s because canon has no 36mp camera. :

that was sarcasm.....


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2012)

Plenty of very large white lenses in the endzones (400's +)

Just not much endzone action to notice. 

A bunch of non-white lenses and 70-200's on the sidelines. 

I was surprised by the number of large video cameras.


----------



## cfargo (Feb 6, 2012)

I noticed this too, Canon is loosing their dominance. I can only guess at the reasons but what I do know for sure is that there was less white lenses then in the past.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised by the number of large video cameras.
> ...



I would expect NBC and NFL Films, perhaps even team game film videographers. But who else would get video rights to the game?


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 6, 2012)

I noticed a swarm of black lenses at the end of the game.

You noticed the occasional 400/600mm by the red zones.

I was keeping my eye out for any camera bodies that looked unfamiliar to me but it was all so fast paced I didn't notice much.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 6, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't seem like white lenses were in the majority there this year. Are pro sports shooters switching to Nikon or is that just my misperception?
> ...



8) 8) 8) 8)

+1


----------

